# So are you insured, or simply crossing your fingers?



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Myself, I am crossing my fingers AND my toes. I have fallen asleep while Ubering at least once in the past year, and while I woke up within seconds I still had covered a block without any memory of doing so. Insurance (Valid Insurance) is of the utmost importance, far more than a clean car or "*****in" music!

I need this gig for at least 1 more year, but my zest in driving for Uber has greatly waned. Too much of my time is spent in my car, trying to net a measly $100 over the days expenses. As I have said elsewhere, my knees are in terrible shape, and Ubering is about all I can do just now. But next year I am on Medicare, and after I get my knees taken care of I'll have a lot more options!

At least, that is what I am hoping for....

_https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/if-youre-a-rideshare-driver-check-your-insurance-102317.html_
*If you're a rideshare driver, check your insurance*
*Personal auto policies likely won't cover your rideshare drives, but policy extensions are available*
10/23/2017 | ConsumerAffairs |  Insurance









*By Mark Huffman*

Mark Huffman has been a consumer news reporter for ConsumerAffairs since 2004. He covers real estate, gas prices and the economy and has reported extensively on negative-option sales. He was previously an Associated Press reporter and editor in Washington, D.C., a correspondent for Westwoood One Radio Networks and Marketwatch. Read Full Bio→

Email Mark Huffman Phone: 866-773-0221









Photo (c) LeoPatrizi - Getty Images
If you've decided to pick up some extra cash driving for Uber, Lyft, or any of the other so-called transportation network companies (TNC), you'll need to review your auto insurance.

Your personal auto policy may not cover you while transporting passengers you picked up through a ridesharing app; in most cases it won't.

As ridesharing became a market force in the last few years, auto insurance companies responded by creating hybrid policies that are more than personal policies but less than those designed for a business.

However, not all insurance carriers provide them and they aren't available in every state. You may be able to modify your existing policy but it could require switching companies.

Here are the offerings by some major insurance providers:

*Allstate*

Last week Allstate expanded availability of its ridesharing coverage to seven more states -- Louisiana, Mississippi, North Dakota, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, and Vermont -- bringing the total to 43.

Allstate's riding coverage is called Ride For Hire and is designed to fill gaps between your personal policy and the commercial coverage typically provided by the TNC you're driving for. Allstate says this extra coverage can cost as little as $15 to $20 per year extra.

*Geico*

Geico offers a ridesharing auto insurance policy that replaces a personal auto policy. It is valid at all times, whether you are picking up passengers or just driving yourself.

There are restrictions on the number of miles that can be driven and it is limited to passenger vehicles. The company recommends a commercial policy for full-time drivers.

The Geico ridesharing policy is currently available in 40 states. Rate information is provided online through a custom quote.

*State Farm*

State Farm insurance extends your personal auto policy to cover you when you drive as part of a ridesharing operation. Most parts of your personal policy are in effect when you are working for a TNC. Your full personal policy is in effect when you are off the clock.

Rideshare Driver Coverage can add 15 to 20 percent to your personal State Farm premium. The amount is going to depend on your personal policy coverage, discounts and other rating factors.

*Farmers*

Farmers provides a gap insurance to cover the time TNC drivers are on the road, but only when they have a TNC passenger in the vehicle. Otherwise, your personal auto policy covers you during this time.

The policy, available in 29 states, provides comprehensive and collision coverage that pays for damages to your car; uninsured motorist coverage, if you are hit by an uninsured driver; medical and personal injury protection.

*Progressive*

Progressive offers what it calls an endorsement to existing personal auto policyholders, enabling the customers to be covered while driving for Uber or Lyft.

The company says the endorsement fills most of the coverage gap between a personal auto policy and the commercial coverage held by a TNC. It extends roadside assistance, comprehensive and collision through all phases of TNC activity.

Currently, this coverage is only available in Pennsylvania and Texas


----------



## Car54WhereRU (Oct 21, 2017)

Wow, the Progressive "endorsement" sounds like a great option. I wish they had that available in California.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Allstate sounds the best @ $15-$20 a year extra. That's only $1.50/month. So basically you're only paying for the extra paperwork.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Covered by Allstate since April 2017. Rolled the dice and won from July 2016 until the rider became available in KS.

[NG]Owner


----------



## lang phipps (Oct 27, 2017)

Geico does not offer rideshare policies for me as a New York State driver waiting to start with Uber. I've spoken with them three times today, and I can verify that their commercial department offers no coverage for Uber, Lyft, etc. drivers.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I never had rideshare insurance the year in a half i was with lyft and uber, Before i stopped driving i checked geico and they wanted more for adding rideshare insurance than what i was making, It wasn't worth it driving for lyft or uber in my market so i stopped driving.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

charmer37 said:


> I never had rideshare insurance the year in a half i was with lyft and uber, Before i stopped driving i checked geico and they wanted more for adding rideshare insurance than what i was making, It wasn't worth it driving for lyft or uber in my market so i stopped driving.


Yeah, I see this as a still evolving market, and I have decided to keep as low a profile as possible, and although I am hoping to be able to afford to sit on my ass all January and February and catch up on all the entertainment media that I have had to put on hold I may still have to work.

I cannot really seem to grasp this whole Medicare crap. I'llbe 65 in March. I've gotten so used to being impoverished and on Medicaid that I can't be happy with the notion that if I am making an extra $250 a week I now have to get off Medicaid and pay for some lesser form of health insurance. I mean, right now if I am hospitalized for a week I don't pay anything, If making $1,000 net a month with Uber means that I have to get off Medicaid, get on Medicare, have co-pays and deductibles and ring up hospital bills... well, excuse me, but I just don't see the point. I have a simple lifestyle and it won't change if I am either making no money or making $2000 a month net. My cats can eat only so much and I have more movies, tv shows, and ebooks than any one man could enjoy in a single life-time.

I am sorry for rambling a bit but the extra cost of rideshare insurance has to take a back-page to my problems with Medicare, I am obsessed with not making a mistake,,,


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Retired Senior, I don't claim any expertise with regard to Medicaid/Medicare, but I was under the impression that you can have both if you are disabled. Medicaid then pays the deductibles and co-pays that go with Medicare. So it sounds like you may exceed your state's income limits. Do they count your Social Security benefits, or just earned income? I have heard that you need to start the process about three months before you are eligible, or risk missing out.
I wish you luck. I, for one, would like to hear how it works out for you. I think you are wise to put the rideshare insurance on the back burner for now. The important thing is to work out the health coverage.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm using State Farm Ride Insurance in FL


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I deactivated myself off all ridesharing platforms..

Now i'm just doing a taxi.

It isn't my car, full coverage, $800 deductible (Payable in $5 per shift) ONLY if the police determine it's *my fault*, and the company safety department doesn't fire/terminate my contract.

Risk=nil


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Myself, I am crossing my fingers AND my toes. I have fallen asleep while Ubering at least once in the past year, and while I woke up within seconds I still had covered a block without any memory of doing so. Insurance (Valid Insurance) is of the utmost importance, far more than a clean car or "*****in" music!
> 
> I need this gig for at least 1 more year, but my zest in driving for Uber has greatly waned. Too much of my time is spent in my car, trying to net a measly $100 over the days expenses. As I have said elsewhere, my knees are in terrible shape, and Ubering is about all I can do just now. But next year I am on Medicare, and after I get my knees taken care of I'll have a lot more options!
> 
> ...


You are a fool. I hope you wreck your car in a single car accident and ruin your life. If you hurt someone else, I hope you rot in hell.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

pismire said:


> You are a fool. I hope you wreck your car in a single car accident and ruin your life. If you hurt someone else, I hope you rot in hell.


Thanks for the insurance update. The markets seem to still be in a state of flux. The sleep incident seems to have been the result of a prescription blood pressure medication that I am no longer taking. I don't believe in either heaven or hell.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Joshua J said:


> I'm using State Farm Ride Insurance in FL


How much is the cost?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Retired Senior said:


> Thanks for the insurance update. The markets seem to still be in a state of flux. The sleep incident seems to have been the result of a prescription blood pressure medication that I am no longer taking. I don't believe in either heaven or hell.


Glad you found the cause of your drowsiness while driving. It occurred to me that it might be sleep apnea.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Doowop said:


> How much is the cost?


Hi, I'm about $110-$120 a month. Thats perfect driving record and in mid 30s.


----------



## Brlk925 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have USAA and I'm paying maybe an extra 4 dollars a month for Rideshare coverage. Definitely worth it God forbid something happens.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Brlk925 said:


> I have USAA and I'm paying maybe an extra 4 dollars a month for Rideshare coverage. Definitely worth it God forbid something happens.


Did you have to give up your previous car insurance? Is this an "add - on" policy, or totally" instead of"?


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

It's an addon, it was a little more expensive for me since someone recently fell asleep at the wheel and plowed into my car, and also I don't have medical on my base policy so there is more of a 'gap' for them to cover. I also paid extra so I would be covered if I was hauling cargo (but not pax) outside of rideshare on my own... but I might drop that since I haven't had much luck lining up clients.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

wingdog said:


> It's an addon, it was a little more expensive for me since someone recently fell asleep at the wheel and plowed into my car, and also I don't have medical on my base policy so there is more of a 'gap' for them to cover. I also paid extra so I would be covered if I was hauling cargo (but not pax) outside of rideshare on my own... but I might drop that since I haven't had much luck lining up clients.


Wingdog, just one more question, please. Many people have posted that the second their regular auto insurance carrier finds out that they are driving for a rideshare company, they get dropped from coverage. Did USAA notify your personal auto insurance carrier that they were providing you with rideshare insurance? If not, is there any way - besides an accident - that the carriers will become aware of each other?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Retired Senior, I believe you may have a misunderstanding with regard to adding on rideshare coverage. USAA only adds it on (endorsement) to policies issued by them, not to policies from other insurers. The same holds true for other companies that offer rideshare coverage policies or endorsements. So if wingdog has his insurance through USAA, like Brlk925, there is no other personal carrier to notify.

It is true that many insurers will cancel or nonrenew when they find out that an insured driver is carrying passengers or cargo (packages, pizzas, newspapers, etc) in violation of the policy terms. My Auto Club policy states in no uncertain terms that doing any for hire driving is not covered, and they consider it to be fraud if you conceal such driving from them. They will deny any claim arising from such use. Insurers share information, which is why they want to know who you were previously insured with when you apply for a new policy.
As you posted here, it seems to vary by state as to whether some of the major companies offer rideshare coverage. So it's probably best to talk to a broker or agents for the participating companies where you live. Good luck.


----------



## Brlk925 (Oct 25, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Did you have to give up your previous car insurance? Is this an "add - on" policy, or totally" instead of"?


It is an add on


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Ah, Thanks, Older Chauffeur. I did jump to the conclusion that the USAA was added on to the body of another company's plan. I'll get this figured out eventually. Like Medicare, it can't be as difficult as it first appears, or else we'd have an even worse health care crisis on our hands!


----------



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)

Joshua J said:


> I'm using State Farm Ride Insurance in FL


South Florida? What part? And how much?


----------

